

People looking for co-founders - heliodor

I came across a website recently where people post their ideas and are looking for co-founders. Does anyone know which website it is?
======
chrisduesing
Not sure if this is a quiz or not, but I assume you are refering to PartnerUP?

<http://www.partnerup.com/>

